# Prereq for "make xconfig" [SOLVED]

## depontius

I know I could run menuconfig or nconfig, but I'm rather used to and rather like xconfig.

On any fully installed machine I've got, xconfig runs.  Whatever it needs, I've got by the time I consider the machine to be "usable".  But when first installing, and I have a machine sitting in-chroot right now, it's not there.  Last night I emerged "qt3support", but apparently that and whatever it drags in isn't enough.

I'll probably muddle my way through this, either installing a fuller userspace or falling back to menuconfig or nconfig, or maybe just grabbing one of Pappy's Seeds for my initial kernel.  But it would be nice to know the exact requirements for xconfig, just to get there faster.

----------

## VoidMage

Well, I don't think anything more than qt4 with qt3support is needed (though if you're interested, I've got a patch that drops qt3support requirement - it needs some real testing, as I personally stick to menuconfig, but it seems to be working).

What errors are you getting ?

----------

## Hu

You could create a partial list of requirements by running make xconfig on a functioning system, then examining the requirements of the generated xconfig program.  This may not cover everything, but would likely cover all the required shared libraries.

----------

## Jaglover

make gconfig - in case you have GTK.

----------

## depontius

I'm working.  The problem turned out to be rather simple/subtle.  When I was doing my initial "emerge -atuvDN world" to bring the stage3 up to date, there were some problems that were solved by temporarily putting 4 extra lines into /etc/portage/package.use, disabling a few features.  The idea was to take those 4 lines out (in some order) after, which I forgot to do.

I had already emerged qt3support, knowing that was needed for xconfig.  Simply removing those 4 lines from /etc/portage/package.use and rebuilding the necessary stuff got me working.

So as a net...  from a stage3 install, get the world properly updated, install qt3support, and you're ready for xconfig.

----------

## VoidMage

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> make gconfig - in case you have GTK.

 

It's even a worse case than xconfig - it uses libglade.

Porting away from it isn't hard, though a bit annoying.

----------

